# Cool and Stylish Imposter Bags



## spaulsantiago (Nov 2, 2011)

There are many people who cant afford their dream bag because it cost a lot especially for people to buy. But if you want to be cool and stylish without spending a lot of money then imposter bags is the answer to your problem.


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 10, 2012)

I disagree. It's not the answer to your problem. You buy a cheaper bag, that a cheaper company has made, using their own inspiration and their own ideas to make the bag. You don't buy a bag that has been made where the idea and inspiration for that bag has been stolen from someone else.


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Jul 14, 2012)

I think thats a horrible idea. Its a disgrace to people who spend a lot of money on bags, let alone the designers. I take pride in working hard and saving to buy nice things. sorry... cant agree with you


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Umm, this kinda sounds like a spam post.  Designer fakes SUCK!  I can usually spot a fake a mile away.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 16, 2012)

Now that you mention it, yeah, it does read like a spam post.


----------



## SkrinkLaDoo (Jul 30, 2012)

Imposter bags annoy the snot out of me!!!


----------



## kolin760 (Feb 8, 2013)

i think its not a good suggestion..i can take the replica things


----------

